# How long does it take to build a great body?



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Obviously everyone has different goals, but if starting from scratch on a 3 day a week resistance training programme, how many months/years does it take (making average assumptions on genetics, diet, etc) to get to the point of having a really great body?

As someone who has been training for just 4 months, I can see that this sport is very much about the long game. No problem with that, I'm loving it, but it would be interesting to know how long its taken others to get to the point where they feel they have achieved their initial goal.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

If you're a woman it may not take any time at all.

Seriously though, what do you mean by great body? And what is 'scratch' for you? You are really asking how long a piece of string is, to be honest.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Fair point, okay, a few definitions;

Great Body: lean developed and defined muscle all over, fairly low BF% - something like you might see in Mens Fitness but not neccessarily with a fully visible 6 pack. (so not talking about competition bodybuilders' body - not that there is anything wrong with that, far from it).

Starting Point: Age 40, no previous sport or fitness experience, BF% around 18%.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

4 weeks


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

imo it depends on how self critical you are. the better you look the more you look for the bad bits


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

depends how much money you want to spend, and how much effort you put in.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have you a diet plan, if so post it, could make the difference in time, whether in 3 months you like the front cover of Mens Health Magazine or Trucking World Magazine


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> imo it depends on how self critical you are. the better you look the more you look for the bad bits


Second this. And the longer you train, the more critical you get.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

he looks already good from his avi


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I can see this thread is a bit of a non-starter because there are so many variables to consider. But what I was really looking for was to find out how long it took other people (in general) to get to that point where they look in the mirror and think they look like the dogs bollocks.

When pushed for definitions, I gave my personal take on it, but I wasn't really looking for opinions on how long it would take me to reach my goal.

Does that make sense? I'll get my coat ;-)


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Jedd said:


> I can see this thread is a bit of a non-starter because there are so many variables to consider. But what I was really looking for was to find out how long it took other people (in general) to get to that point where they look in the mirror and think they look like the dogs bollocks.


That's the thing, you never do... The beauty and curse of this lifestyle.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

2 years on gear, 4 years natty, if you work hard.

double that if you don't put your heart and soul into it.

just starting on that road now.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Provided you train and eat correctly you should get most of your progress in the first few years. After that gains will start to get progressively harder. If you have a good physique after that is dependent on genetics and also how critical you are.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Your bf is'nt that high so your off to a good start. With a proper diet, cardio and weight training routine (moderate reps) and rest, withini the year. Think when people give answers to this type of question they sometimes are thinking along the lines of the actual bodies from Mens Health Mags than say a less professional look like your going for...I also could be talking ****


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Your bf is'nt that high so your off to a good start. With a proper diet, cardio and weight training routine (moderate reps) and rest, withini the year.


1 Year? The way things are going for me so far, I'm thinking more within 18 months. But then again, progress could accelerate depending on what I do/learn over the coming months. Its good to hear people talk in terms of years though rather than months - makes me feel better about the progress I've made.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

never .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha, Uhan, you shoulda been called 'uhan't'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Haha, Uhan, you shoulda been called 'uhan't'


lol

serious though depends on a persons view of great , i train for strength so to me a great body is the strongest in the world so will i ever have a great body ?? maybe i`ll die trying )


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been training for 18 months and am only just starting to get anywhere near where I want to be.

Changes are seen very early on in training but then results get a little slower after the initial beginners gains.

I think 2 years with good training and diet will reward you with an impressive physique.

To acquire the levels of muscle density you see on some of the more experienced guys on here, more like 5-10 years even if genetics allow.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

And looking at my family tree, genetically im fcuked


----------

